# Anybody interested?



## SoBayRon (Jan 20, 2021)

I don’t have any knowledge about these, but this one just came up on So Cal OfferUp. Hoped it might help someone.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 20, 2021)

Dat's missing a lot for the price


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the comment, @CURTIS L LINDGREN. Knowing nothing about Whizzers or cost, I was hoping for a little schooling! Much appreciated.


----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2021)

Somebody robbed the whizzer front end!


----------

